# perfect betta examples?



## Asiakp

Hello and happy happy holidays everyone! I was curious as to whether someone could post pictures of the 'perfect' betta according to show qualities. One that has the best form you have ever seen. For example if you know of a flawless hm, or flawless ct, ect, please show me a picture! I very curious as to what everyone else considers betta perfection! I cant wait to see what everyone posts and I apologize if there is a similar thread. Feel free to link to another thread if there is one. Thank you!


----------



## sherisevandyk

I dont think a photo will be able to show that, but you will know if your betta is happy and healthy. Every betta looks different. There are also different betta species. You can look at my betta on my profile pic. His name is Mike. He is very happy and looks healthy too.


----------



## dramaqueen

Hopefully, Basement Bettas will come along and answer this.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well I do have a few images. This is for HM's although not technically because it's just how to look for a good fish but the form is what is ideal for Showing HM's.
View attachment 265506


And this one is for HMPK. However there are two types of PK's in Showing, Asymmetrical PK's and Symmetrical HMPK's. This image is showing Symmetrical HMPK if I remember correctly. 
View attachment 265514


----------



## MattsBettas

I have heard of one fish that was apparently perfect, but I don't have pictures or any way of verifying it. Otherwise, there will pretty much always be faults in a fish. Breeders just work to eliminate or fix as many as they can, to work towards perfection. So, while we can't really show you an image of a perfect fish, we can give you diagrams like the ones lil shared of what a perfect fish would look like. Also remember that these ideas of perfection are designed by one organization/group and it represents an idea of what they think looks good, but you may have a different idea of what perfect looks like and that's just fine. 

Lil, there are three types of PK- asymmetrical, symmetrical, and traditional. The one you posted is an asymmetrical, a symmetrical would essentially be like a halfmoons with short fins. I fact, I think the proper name for them is short finned halfmoon. Traditional is the closest I wild bettas, and they have two branches.

Joining the ibc is a good way to learn about this stuff.


----------



## lilnaugrim

MattsBettas said:


> Lil, there are three types of PK- asymmetrical, symmetrical, and traditional. The one you posted is an asymmetrical, a symmetrical would essentially be like a halfmoons with short fins. I fact, I think the proper name for them is short finned halfmoon. Traditional is the closest I wild bettas, and they have two branches.
> 
> Joining the ibc is a good way to learn about this stuff.


Oh lol, you're right. Funny since I _have_ a trad PK. Since learning about the short finned HM I seemed to have knocked that out of my memory. Then again, could be this really bad cold I've got going on as well >.<


----------



## NeptunesMom

I don't have any pictures. But, I can say perfect is impossible. Having grown up showing and breeding horses it is impossible to find any animals that fit conformation perfectly. There will always be some fault. I would be very wary of a "perfect" animal. It's been altered through a cosmetic procedure.


----------



## Bettasarebetta

This is my DTHMPK male spade he has a very nice conformation :-D


----------



## Basement Bettas

Perfection is the goal. But none meet it. There are always little flaws.. form or color wise. And the question was a bit subjective.. not really asked against the standards. Best thing to do is spend time reading info on form. I post reviews on my site and facebook page showing the little things one must look for in breeding fish.. and of course that translates to a show fish as well. The breeder is the more perfect of the two.. as you often do not send the very best as you do not want to risk their loss. You need to get a copy of the standards.. then start to see it applied against real live fish.. like my critiques. Then ask questions til you understand.


----------



## BlueLacee

There really is no perfection. Some judges look at different things more closely, like in horses. I showed my Arab once and got first, then another time I got fifth because the judge had personal preferences. 

Also, you can have the most beautiful fish in the world but will fail if it isn't healthy.


----------



## ThetaSigma

BlueLacee said:


> There really is no perfection. Some judges look at different things more closely, like in horses. I showed my Arab once and got first, then another time I got fifth because the judge had personal preferences.
> 
> Also, you can have the most beautiful fish in the world but will fail if it isn't healthy.



Same with me. At a county summer show, I got 2nd (but there were only two of us), while at Fair with a different judge, I got first in everything. My mare was an Arab with flea bitten pinto marking. A bit unique.


----------

